# Can't install office 2007 compatibility pack



## mljay (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm running Office 2003 and need to open a 2007 excel file. I started downloading the office 2007 compatibility pack, but that installation was interrupted and apparently corrupted a file. The conversion doesn't work, and the compatibility pack doesn't show up in the add/remove program section of control panel, but when I try to do another installation it tells me that there's already one there and it stops the installation.

I've tried uninstalling and reinstalling Microsoft Office using Advanced System Care Pro to delete all the registry files, but nothing seems to take this corrupted file out. 

Any suggestions? I don't know the name of the file, or I'd try to remove it manually, and not sure where I could find out the name. I simply don't know what else to do, short of starting all over with a windows installation. (These are files that clients send me fairly frequently, so I need to be able to access them. I don't really want to upgrade to Office 2007.):4-dontkno

I'd appreciate any help. Thanks!


----------



## AlbertMC2 (Jul 15, 2010)

Try downloading the Windows Installer Cleanup Tool here
http://www.techsupportforum.com/att...stall-programs-windows-installer-clean-up.zip

Install and run it. Select "Office 2007 Compatibility Pack) on the list (if it is there) and remove it.

Then try downloading and installing it again.


----------



## mljay (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestion. Although this didn't work directly, it did put me on the path to solving the problem, so I appreciate the help.

I couldn't get the Windows Installer Cleanup Tool to work for me, but reading the notes from the tool sent me on a search and I found a new tool, Microsoft Fix it (50416). 

Here's the link to the page
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/290301/en-gb

I uninstalled Office again, installed all the updates, and tried to reinstall the compatibility pack. Same message. But when I went to the add/remove programs folder, the compatibility pack was there this time. I uninstalled it using the deep scan with Advanced System Care, restarted my computer, and reinstalled the compatibility pack. Success!!

Thanks for the help!


----------

